# Any suggestions on Scale?



## FlyingYeti (Mar 29, 2006)

Anyone has a suggestion on buying a scale? I think it would be fun to weigh different parts of the bike and compare them to other advertisers for further upgrade decision.

Cheap, accurate, and digital would be ideal. Should be able to accurately measure small stuff such as brake pads as well as the bike itself.


----------



## rfrancisco (Feb 2, 2004)

*You can....*

Pickup an Contek digital postal scale for about $40.00. Can be program in .oz or grams, up to 2.5 lbs. You can check them out @ www.contek3.com
Good luck


----------



## rfrancisco (Feb 2, 2004)

Check this Amazon ad http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00014X1BK/102-1212072-2676917
It's cheaper here at Amazon.
Good luck


----------



## beantownbiker (May 30, 2002)

since he is looking to weight everything from entire bike to small parts, you most likely would need two scales...one for small parts and one for much larger items (entire bike)


----------



## woz (Dec 26, 2005)

You will need two scales.

Without spending too much, the best scales are Jenning CJ4000, 1-4000 grams with .5gram accuracy. You can find these for around $50

For bikes, the ultimate hanging scale is the best deal. I think these can be found for around $60


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

The Ultimate Alpine hanging digital bike scale, reviewed here: http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=tech/2005/reviews/ultimate_scale can be found on eBay for under $50.00 and work very well.


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

you can get the alpine scale through performance right now

-20% off, -10% as performance team credits -3% if you go through fat wallet's cash back program. sub 50


----------

